# My first R.I.G



## TheHack (Nov 14, 2011)

Ok guys i just want to start my first R.I.G
@the Moment i have those Parts

CPU:Intel E6600
GPU:ATI Radeon HD6970
Mainboard: Hewlett-Packard 0A68h
Memoryual Channel DDR2  4096MB
PSU:Corsair GS800
Case: Cooler Master HAF X
CPU Cooler: Arctic Cooling Freezer Xtreme Rev. 2

Pics will follow


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 14, 2011)

Keep the 6970, GS800, and HAF X

The rest sell on TPU BST section.

Pickup a Z68 motherboard with Intel 2600K CPU and 2x2GB DDR3 1600.


----------



## CJCerny (Nov 14, 2011)

You're in trouble already...your CPU is vastly underpowered for that video card.


----------



## TheHack (Nov 14, 2011)

Haha I know im want to buy  the Asus Crosshair V Formula and then An new CPU and a new DDR3 Memory


----------



## TheHack (Nov 14, 2011)

*i want


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 14, 2011)

Bulldozer? Intel is currently the best bang for the buck but if AMD is your style then I don't discriminate


----------



## Kenshai (Nov 14, 2011)

OP what is your goal? If you'd like to game shoot for a 2500k and a decent z68/p67 board and clock the 2500k up a bit. It's a great combination that is hard to beat. World's better than your Conroe C2D. 

No real reason for 2600k for most users.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 14, 2011)

2500K is a great CPU as well, Kenshai has that right! What a 2600K has different is the Hyperthreading technology of 8Threads compaired to 4threads


----------



## n0tiert (Nov 15, 2011)

he s modding infected by his Uncle 

we need pictures Hack ;p


----------



## TheHack (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorry 4 the Bad quality but i must use my Handycam xD 







The Front






Moar Pics will follow.......if i get a better Camera xD


----------



## n0tiert (Nov 15, 2011)

you´ll betta pickup my old camera today ........ that pictures given me eyecancer


----------



## mie (Dec 5, 2011)

TheHack said:


> Ok guys i just want to start my first R.I.G
> @the Moment i have those Parts
> 
> CPU:Intel E6600
> ...


hey ,
your motherboard same like me ,
but where you get high speed usb driver ?
my usb data transfer is too slow ,7xxkbps ,so slow ,
im using windows7 ultimate 32bit ,


----------



## TheHack (Dec 5, 2011)

@mie
My USB Data transfer is slow too!!


Ok Guys i just want buy those Parts:
8GB CORSAIR CL9 Vengeance red PC3-12800 KIT / Corsair DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1866 Kit
Intel® Core™ i7-2600K
but i doesnt know what 4 an mainboard i should buy.......i hope someone can help me =)


----------

